# Speedo Cable



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

I need a speedometer cable BAD. I found one on ebay for a decent price, however there are 2 different lengths.. one is 59" and the other one is 86". Why would there be 2 different-length cables with a difference of 27"??? I would go rip my busted cable out and measure it, but its raining. Anyone else have a good speedo cable they'd want to sell?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

84-86 analog = speedometer cable runs from transmission to instrument cluster.
84-89 digital = speedometer cable runs from transmission to sensor mounted on passenger strut tower.
87-89 analog = speed sensor mounted on transmission.


----------



## EdwoodCA (Feb 1, 2006)

AZ-ZBum: thanks for the breakdown on years/cables.


Questions re: the digital dash cable:

Same cable for manual and auto trannys, I assume?

Since it goes from the sensor to the tranny... is there a 2nd cable from the sensor to the dash, or is it "fly-by-wire"?

Thanks for any answers in advance.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

yes. Same cable auto or manual. But the speedometer pinion gear assembly is different.

The speed sensor converts it to an electronic signal. It's carried by wires from wherever that sensor is.


----------



## EdwoodCA (Feb 1, 2006)

AZ-ZBum said:


> yes. Same cable auto or manual. But the speedometer pinion gear assembly is different.
> 
> The speed sensor converts it to an electronic signal. It's carried by wires from wherever that sensor is.



Thanks a ton. I've got an '88 Turbo AT with digital dash, and I can get a cable from an '85 NA 5spd with digital.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Should work just fine.


----------



## keebler (Feb 4, 2006)

If anyone has a "Spare" cable for an 85 300ZX, N/A ,5 Speed ,Analog... Ill pay fair value for it....if its in good order....

Thanks,
Keeb~


----------

